# Transformer VA needed?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I am putting a small (7x11) layout outside in a shed. i am wondering what the typical locomotive requires in current draw. I know it varies but at the moment I have not yet purchased the locomotive.
The transformers i have seen vary from 5 VA to 60 VA. ( yes I know this is not current)
My present transformer is rated at 1 amp. It handles every thing i have at the moment but I do plan to buy a fancier locomotive in the future. Any specific suggestions for a reasonably priced transformer, possibly 2 train transformer? Thanks; Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'd say that none of them is really suitable for a G-scale layout. Are you looking for DC powerpacks?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

yes; DC to run "G" scale trains. At the moment I have several Bachmann Loco's but I intend to get a fancier (more power consumed) loco in the future. Don


----------



## Mark Nash (Feb 11, 2013)

This is what I use on my USA BNSF SD70 MAC G scale

The MRC Power G Provides the Power & Control for Your Big Scale Railroad 

Power G 10 Amp Pack


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

60va is OK for most G locos, and look to see if this rating is for the ac and dc outputs for a total or do you really have 60va for just DC?

60 va would be about 3 amps at 20 volts, plenty for a small layout. (7x11 was stated above). This would restrict the layout with a loop to 6 foot diameter curves.

And even a 2 motor set would be hard pressed to go over 3 amps as you will be limited in how many cars you can pull. Lit passenger cars could put you over the 3 amps, but again how many would you run on this small layout?

Most of my friends run Xmas displays with loco and powered tenders with the LGB 1 amp power pack with no problems!!


----------

